# U.F.B... Woman I dated for awhile after separating is now besties with my ex W



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, just wow, I know how to pick em.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I stopped seeing this lady when she told me she was going to do some work for my ex, helping with a client. I told her I don't like it, and she could do what she wants but if she takes the client I would lose respect for her.

She said she wouldn't take the job because she didn't want to hurt me, my ex W didn't know we were dating, or even knew each other. We joked about talking me up as the most incredible lover ever, then revealing my identity. I said that would be funny but cruel and I don't want that kind of deception or drama in my life.

I don't know if this lady decided to run with it or not, but she kept the appointment anyway, even after telling me she would cancel it. I told her it hurt me, she said she didn't understand why... like wow, really? ok there are some cultural issues at play, but my ex caused me more pain than anyone in my life, I've chosen to cut her from my life and my gf is going befriending her? So that was the last time I saw this lady.

Occasionally she sent me a fb message, how are you, feeling me out (I think she wants some affection, but not gonna get it from me). So yesterday she sends me another one, I look up her profile, see she liked my ex W's spa page, follow the link and realize she is now employed there, and my ex and her are sending all kinds of friendly messages on the wall, like "you are the best... love you"

I am kinda livid at all this. I have no idea what this lady's motivation is but she already has tons of issues on her plate. I feel I should warn my ex to not let this woman around my child, I would not put it past this lady to be trying to move in on my family. I don't want to sound paranoid though or else my warning will not be taken seriously (because my ex just assumes everyone is the kindest nicest person in the world at first impression).

ok I just had to get this off my chest, cause I'm feeling very angry about this, and these are people who I've thought I had let go of.


----------



## scione (Jul 11, 2011)

With Quagmire as your avatar, I don't know who have more issues, you or her. But I think you did the right thing by breaking it off with her. She obviously didn't respect you and also lied to you.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

scione said:


> With Quagmire as your avatar, I don't know who have more issues, you or her. But I think you did the right thing by breaking it off with her. She obviously didn't respect you and also lied to you.


ha! quagmire... giggidy. It's funny because I am SO not like that guy.

I know I did the right thing breaking it off, I'm just irked that the women in my past are clustering together like red blood cells. And I'm wondering what this lady's motivation is for pursuing friendship with my ex when she claims to be missing me so much. I'm wondering if I should be concerned for my ex's safety and more importantly my child's. She has turned out to be a liar and she actually has a disconcering legal matter that is yet unsettled.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I get it, Lon, but I don't think there's much you can do about it. If you say something to your ex, I fear you will just look controlling and kind of crazy. (no offense...and I don't even know who Quagmire is!)


----------

